# Nantucket Reds in the Winter?



## VirgilCaine (Feb 1, 2010)

Can Reds be worn in the winter or are they strictly for summer wear? Thanks.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

VirgilCaine said:


> Can Reds be worn in the winter or are they strictly for summer wear? Thanks.


If you wear Nantucket reds, you are eccentric. Wearing them in winter is eccentric.

I think many of us want rules of dress that are absolutes for the simple reason that we don't wish to appear as fools. Others wish them so that they can feel superior to those who are unfamiliar with them. The reality is that most so-called rules are far less than absolute. They're often situational and subject to personal preference. Some men can carry off darn near anything. Most can't. I might not choose to wear Nantucket reds in winter, but have little idea if you can.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. I've a pair of BB wine colored cords, that have faded to a Nantucket red tone in the course of many washings. They get worn during the cooler months...does that count?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. I've a pair of BB wine colored cords, that have faded to a Nantucket red tone in the course of many washings. They get worn during the cooler months...does that count?


Nope. What makes Nantucket reds summer pants for me is the cloth as much as the color. And that faded red just goes so well with many other summer items.

I have no idea faded wine corduroy goes with!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

If you're in New England, I think you may get away with it, but walking down a Manhattan street in the depths of winter would look odd.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

VirgilCaine said:


> Can Reds be worn in the winter or are they strictly for summer wear? Thanks.


I saw a pair of reds and a pair of powder blue trousers in DC around Dupont/Adams Morgan this past weekend


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

M Go Crimson said:


> I saw a pair of reds and a pair of powder blue trousers in DC around Dupont/Adams Morgan this past weekend


So how is the great ADG?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

VirgilCaine said:


> Can Reds be worn in the winter or are they strictly for summer wear? Thanks.


Not sure about DC, but here in Dallas, we have January days in the upper-70s. No issue with wearing reds.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

M Go Crimson said:


> I saw a pair of reds and a pair of powder blue trousers in DC around Dupont/Adams Morgan this past weekend


It was 60+

Shorts and flip-flop weather!!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> If you're in New England, I think you may get away with it, but walking down a Manhattan street in the depths of winter would look odd.


From my experience with Manhattan streets it's hard to understand how *anything *would be considered odd! :biggrin2:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Depends on which streets you walk down. Your comment says more than you think.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

only if you served on the Danville train


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> Depends on which streets you walk down. Your comment says more than you think.


My last pilgrimage revolved around Chelsea, and that was what I had in mind. Do you disagree?


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

M Go Crimson said:


> I saw a pair of reds and a pair of powder blue trousers in DC around Dupont/Adams Morgan this past weekend


That doesn't make it right...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> My last pilgrimage revolved around Chelsea, and that was what I had in mind. Do you disagree?


Well, if you went looking for it, then that's a place you would find it; hot summer nights _especially_. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> Well, if you went looking for it, then that's a place you would find it; hot summer nights _especially_. :icon_smile_wink:


A few nights in a small hotel slightly north of Chelsea while attending the dog show. Can't decide if it was more Dickensian or _Blade Runner_.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

wearing nantucket reds any time of the year is usually better than what about 85% of people are usually wearing


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

chilton said:


> only if you served on the Danville train


+1!

And on the serious side of things, I'm not sure if I would wear my reds in winter, because I don't think the light up here looks right on them in wintertime (that judgement depends on the quality of light you have, and on the exact color of your reds). I did wear mine well into the fall, though.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

smujd said:


> So how is the great ADG?


Probably exactly as you remember it, except with progressively shorter and tighter skirts and dresses on the ladies.



K Street said:


> That doesn't make it right...


Haha, to each their own. I personally wouldn't wear those colors in winter, but hey, it was quite warm during the day last weekend.


----------

